# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Requerimiento de esquejes de fresa variedad San Andreas

## plantieneraayacucho

Busco esquejes o semillas de fresa, variedad San Andreas 
contacto: 957632652 Ing. AlfredoTemas similares: VENDO ESQUEJES DE QUEÑUA O QUINUAL (Polylepis spp.) Requerimiento de semilla de cebolla china variedad intermedia Artículo: EE. UU.: Prueban una nueva variedad de fresa en Florida Primer productor en arraigar esquejes bajo LEDs esquejes de clavel

----------

